# الى عشاق البابا كيرلس اكثر من 100 ترنيمة



## حبيب العذراء (5 يناير 2009)

الى عشاق البابا كيرلس اكثر من 100 ترنيمة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


البابا كيرلس بطركنا


البابا كيرلس نور وضياء


انا و زوجتى واولادى


جوة الطاحونة بركة و نور


حكاية لصين


حنون و عطوف


دايما فى القلب محبتك


طوباك يا بابا كيرلس


قلب حنون


قلبك حنين


كلنا يا بابا جينا


مهما الناس تتكلم عنك


يا شفيعى - لكل المخطوبين


ياللى رسمت الفرحة لقلبى


ياللى مسيحك


الطوباوي بالحقيقية 


جاي لطاحونتك


جوا مزارك 


سيرتك زي الماس الغالي


يا بابا دست الشهوات 


يا بابا كيرلس اشفعلي


يابو المساكين يا شفيع ومعين


ياللي زرعت جوا قلوبنا


البابا بكى


البابا معاك


الصلاة السهمية


انت شايف ضعفتنا


معقولة تسيبني وانا عايزك


يا قلبى يا مكسور


أطلب عنا تاني نبتدي


انت يا ابو الغلابة 


جايين بنقول شكرا


راهب غلبان 


زهور جميلة في البستان


في البراموس عاش راهب


من صغره بيحب يسوع 


من صغري وأسمي عازر


يا أبانا الدنيا بخير


يا أبانا مجروحين 


يا بابا كيرلس يا غالي


ازاى ما ارنمش


بحبك من قلبى


جوة الطاحونة بدموعى ناديتك


رجل الصلاة


سالنى واحد من الناس


سلامنا اليك يا بابا كيرلس


كل ماسأل حد


كلمة حب


احكي يا زمان واشجينا


اذكر حنانك يا قديس


اطلب عنا يا بابا كيرلس


زى الارض الناشفة


علم قلوبنا طريق الخلاص



في اى مكان بتصلي


قلبي بيحبك انت


كان في السما افراح


كل حروف اسمك فيها بركة


لينا 2 في السما


مرت عليا كل اتعاب الحياة


مهما حكينا ومهما هانحكى


نفسي لو تمدح فيك


ونا طالب من صغري 


يا بابا كيرلس يا راعي الخراف


ياللي عشت فى البرية تتعبد


العالم


انت ابويا


اه من خوفى


اوقات بنسى


تايب على طول


تخاف من ايه


ربك سر غناك


صلى لى اطيب


صلى لى


طوباك


فى الشتا


قلبى بيبكى


كان شبعان


متعلقش بحب الدنيا




نتيجتك اهيا


اغلي هدية من السما لينا


السلام لمارمينا الامين


جوا الطاحونة وبكل ايمان


عاش حياته بخوف و صلاة


مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس


نعاهدك يا بابا كيرلس


يا بابا كيرلس يا راعينا 


زي عريس للسما 


في الدير جوا القلاية


يا ابانا في الطاحونة


ابويا الحنين


جوا الطاحونة


مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس 


جبال خطايانا


سهران طول الليل


وطنك في السما 


احن اب


حنين وطيب 


جاي يا عجايبي


البابا كيرلس اسمه زمان


بالصلاه و الصوم غلب


عاش على الارض يجاهد


غالى وسيرتك محبوبة


فرحنا وكتر افرحنا


فى شفاعتك واثقين


قال مش ممكن احول عينى


كن مطمن كن مرتاح


كنت اتمنى اكون شماس


مين كدة تملى




_​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

مافيش لينكات للترانيم دي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

لاء حرام بجد 

انا كنت داخل احملهم كلهم ​


----------



## minamitias (5 يناير 2009)

ياسلام يا كوكو مان دنتا طلاباتك أوامر 
صليلي بس انت بليييز
اتفضل يا سيدي الترانيم اهي

شريط قلب حنون 
=======

البابا كيرلس بطركنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47033712/b75821d7/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
البابا كيرلس نور وضياء
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034070/9794c941/___.html
--------------------------------------------
انا و زوجتى واولادى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034178/988d2b44/___online.html
---------------------------------------------
جوة الطاحونة بركة و نور
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034433/6df8f523/___.html
---------------------------------------------
حكاية لصين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034702/3394282f/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
حنون و عطوف
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035043/9d0cac5d/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
دايما فى القلب محبتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035397/2d89a850/___.html
---------------------------------------------
طوباك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035850/130d9d1e/____.html
--------------------------------------------
قلب حنون
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035997/201e2d86/__online.html
---------------------------------------------
قلبك حنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036180/bbc77732/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
كلنا يا بابا جينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036466/caec3d62/____.html
--------------------------------------------
مهما الناس تتكلم عنك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036679/40ccc5dc/____.html
--------------------------------------------
يا شفيعى - لكل المخطوبين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036842/f6ad629d/_--__.html
---------------------------------------------
ياللى رسمت الفرحة لقلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47037231/95ce4753/___.html
---------------------------------------------
ياللى مسيحك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47033557/a0dac432/__online.html
--------------------------------------------

البابا ابويا 

الطوباوي بالحقيقية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50470775/acf66da/__online.html
-------------------------------------------
جاي لطاحونتك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50471402/6110bc82/__online.html
----------------------------------------
جوا مزارك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50477711/c62f3dfc/___online.html
--------------------------------------
سيرتك زي الماس الغالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50472563/533aee4b/___.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا دست الشهوات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50472712/68f89c74/___.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس اشفعلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50473321/656951b4/___online.html
----------------------------------------
يابو المساكين يا شفيع ومعين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50473854/5617dc1d/___.html
-------------------------------------------
ياللي زرعت جوا قلوبنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50474643/46216d4c/___.html


شريط البابا بكي
=====

البابا بكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614598/be915df/__online.html
---------------------------------------------------
البابا معاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614900/ddeadfc0/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
الصلاة السهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615246/e40c3775/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
انت شايف ضعفتنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615544/f4d40dc/___online.html
----------------------------------------------------
معقولة تسيبني وانا عايزك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615852/f7ed47fb/___.html
--------------------------------------------------
يا قلبى يا مكسور
http://www.4shared.com/file/46616224/4eed5e31/___online.html
---------------------------------------------------

شريط راهب غلبان 
======

أطلب عنا تاني نبتدي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683005/9dec7fac/___.html
---------------------------------------
انت يا ابو الغلابة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683294/38ad201d/___.html
---------------------------------------
جايين بنقول شكرا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683681/56d54d0f/___online.html
-----------------------------------
راهب غلبان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683859/e73e967a/__online.html
-----------------------------------------
زهور جميلة في البستان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684152/e2ea4cc4/___.html
----------------------------------
في البراموس عاش راهب
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684352/e16e98aa/____.html
------------------------------------
من صغره بيحب يسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684614/6aaa3a70/___.html
-------------------------------------
من صغري وأسمي عازر
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684974/37acdacb/___.html
---------------------------------------
يا أبانا الدنيا بخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/50685152/5a562ba1/____.html
--------------------------------------
يا أبانا مجروحين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50685761/ecff556a/___online.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا غالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50686067/12664934/____.html


شريط كلمة حب
=====

ازاى ما ارنمش
http://www.4shared.com/file/47810330/e84ff446/__online.html
---------------------------------------------
بحبك من قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47810762/7c3fc9f3/___online.html
----------------------------------------------
جوة الطاحونة بدموعى ناديتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47811875/48a04d49/___.html
----------------------------------------------
رجل الصلاة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47812681/d07e177b/__online.html
------------------------------------------
سالنى واحد من الناس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47813416/24e08a9a/___.html
---------------------------------------------
سلامنا اليك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47813890/c405cc3/____.html
----------------------------------------------
كل ماسأل حد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47814345/58060159/___online.html
-----------------------------------------
كلمة حب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47814987/172aaaaf/__online.html
--------------------------------------------


----------



## minamitias (5 يناير 2009)

شريط حكايات البابا 
=========

العالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/47020643/933f096d/_online.html
-----------------------------------
انت ابويا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021078/93f198f1/__online.html
----------------------------------------
اه من خوفى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021433/67462ca1/___online.html
-----------------------------------
اوقات بنسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021761/f6790791/__online.html
----------------------------------
تايب على طول
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022081/7f009374/___online.html
----------------------------------
تخاف من ايه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022349/df28ea13/___online.html
---------------------------------
ربك سر غناك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022735/9ed69823/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
صلى لى اطيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023083/29b2953d/___online.html
-------------------------------
صلى لى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023402/9165877f/__online.html
---------------------------------
طوباك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023847/8c794f90/_online.html
-------------------------------------------
فى الشتا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024002/bbb171a/__online.html
--------------------------------------
قلبى بيبكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024344/84f2c972/__online.html
-----------------------------
كان شبعان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024852/78dfb2e7/__online.html
----------------------------------
متعلقش بحب الدنيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025097/12af3fb9/___online.html
--------------------------------------
نتيجتك اهيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025468/281963b/__online.html
---------------------------------



شريط البابا في قلبي
=======

احكي يا زمان واشجينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026527/e5258b77/___.html
----------------------------------
اذكر حنانك يا قديس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026719/2a3421dd/___.html
--------------------------------------
اطلب عنا يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027036/354e2f2e/____.html
----------------------------------------
زى الارض الناشفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027336/37089177/___online.html
-------------------------------------
علم قلوبنا طريق الخلاص
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027568/a94a3487/___.html
---------------------------------
في اى مكان بتصلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027828/c5fe62d0/____.html
------------------------------------
قلبي بيحبك انت
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028056/3b7798fe/___online.html
----------------------------------
كان في السما افراح
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028381/12fbcd49/___.html
-------------------------------------------
كل حروف اسمك فيها بركة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028966/1f8bf0b2/____.html
------------------------------------------
لينا 2 في السما
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029388/d39b1288/_2___.html
----------------------------------------
مرت عليا كل اتعاب الحياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029900/180e9564/____.html
--------------------------------------------
مهما حكينا ومهما هانحكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030228/68def60f/___.html
------------------------------------
نفسي لو تمدح فيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030842/d3c63d41/___.html
--------------------------------------
ونا طالب من صغري http://www.4shared.com/file/47031199/46d7c66e/____.html
--------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا راعي الخراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/47031662/53d215ac/_____.html
--------------------------------------
ياللي عشت فى البرية تتعبد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47032090/2c7cbb13/____.html
--------------------------------------------

شريط كتر افراحنا 
-------

البابا كيرلس اسمه زمان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47014751/ad2adeb0/___.html
---------------------------------------------
بالصلاه و الصوم غلب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47014860/fa5cfad8/___online.html
---------------------------------------------
عاش على الارض يجاهد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015059/1e022762/___.html
---------------------------------------------
غالى وسيرتك محبوبة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015183/4abbda06/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
فرحنا وكتر افرحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015367/d0d1e7ff/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
فى شفاعتك واثقين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015540/780e6c6c/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
قال مش ممكن احول عينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015718/826c475/____.html
--------------------------------------------
كن مطمن كن مرتاح
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015880/dc63b033/___.html
--------------------------------------------
كنت اتمنى اكون شماس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016069/279adb4f/___.html
---------------------------------------------
مين كدة تملى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016174/41f2fc84/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
ياللى حياته ملاها صلاه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016352/9923ef5d/___.html
---------------------------------------------


خلصوا دول انت و فراشة  ولو عايزين تاني قولولي ونا تحت امركم بس أوعدوني انكم تنزلوهم كلهم 
يالا سلالالام وكل سنة ونتم طيبين


----------



## wada (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم على الترانيم الجميلة دى


----------



## بشير اسحق (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wafaa nashaat (15 فبراير 2010)

فى شريط رائع اسمة قلب شفاف اتمنى لو حد عنة  يرفعة لانة من اجمل شريط البابا كيرلس


----------



## nor aymn (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد ترانيم حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا للمجهود والشرائط الرائعه

بركه قداسه البابا كيرلس معاكم والجميع​


----------

